

Mozilla Security Blog: New Security Logging in Firefox DevTools - handsomeransoms
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2013/09/04/a-new-focus-on-security-in-the-web-console/

======
yeukhon
Really nice. Here is how I think about security automation in the future. On
top of web security in the web console, Plug-n-Hack (PnH) is a Mozilla
initiaited protocol allows security tools to interact with the browser as if
you were making an API call to a web service. ZEST is also a Mozilla-driven
scripting engine that allows security developers to "replay" an attack through
a ZEST script. When you combine all these things with Minion and other
security tools, automating and debugging web security will be a lot easier and
more powerful.

